# 40K reference sheets updated.



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Finally updated the reference sheets.



> Straight from the Imperial Archives come the Warhammer 40,000 Quick Reference Sheet and Army Profiles. These handy reference sheets provide unit, vehicle and weapon profiles and well as special rules and other information for each race in the Warhammer 40,000 universe. Feel free to print these pages out and use them in your games of Warhammer 40,000. Hopefully they will save you a lot of flipping through Codexes!


Link


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

GW was going to make a reference sheet for the Space Wolves! where the hell is it?


----------



## Illiadar (Jan 21, 2010)

When will people (or at least GW) learn that the plural of codex is codices...


----------

